# Understanding Technical People



## bobmc (Apr 12, 2021)

Dilbert understands technical people.
They respond to questions in 3 ways:-
1. It is technically impossible
    Meaning .. I don't feel like doing it.

2. It depends
    Meaning .. Abandon all hope of a useful answer.

3.  The data bits are flexed through a collectimizer which strips the flow-gate arrays into virtual message elements.
  Meaning .. I don't know.

TIP:  Don't issue problem reports in Bugzilla.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 12, 2021)

I don't understand why a new person's first post would be such as this one. Especially when it's a false, denegrating statement.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 12, 2021)

I see it's a double account. And it's gone...


----------

